
Google Just Plugged into Japan with Its Own Undersea Cable - state_machine
http://www.wired.com/2016/06/google-turns-giant-internet-cable/
======
netguy6
Title is a bit misleading, Google is part of a consortium with KDDI, SingTel,
China Telecom, China Mobile, and Global Transit. Google owns a single fiber
pair in the cable (of 6), so they control their own optical capacity. They
have a design capacity of 100x100G currently on their segment.

Google is also the sole owner of the cable segment between Japan and Taiwan,
likely connecting to their data center in Changhua County.

This is one of 4 cables Google has invested in in some form, and the 2nd
transpacific one. The first being the Unity cable. Google also invested in
Monet and Tannat, cables between US/BR and Uruguay.

